# Is it still possible to make at least 1K in a week?



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

I know with a lot of situations going on right now, it’s been difficult for almost everyone. But I’m still doing my best to stay optimistic about it.

My question is are you or is it still possible to make at least $1000 per week by delivering food?

A little quick information about me is I am on a bicycle which I obviously don’t have to worry about parking and gas. Plus I do 3 delivery apps which help a lot.

Edit: I live with my parents


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I think if you work 7 days on 2-3 apps, you can come close on average but not consistently.

140-150 a day is basically what you're saying. Although some days you make 250, also some days you make pretty much nothing 

I guess if you worked 12 hours every day you'll probably be around 1k a week.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Chrisskates808 said:


> My question is are you or is it still possible to make at least $1000 per week by delivering food?l


No, and it wouldn't be worth it anyway. That would require a LOT of hustling. Maybe you could hit that by combining delivery and rideshare, but you're still talking about a ton of working hours. You would barely have time to shower. Plus, you'd be spending a lot of money.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Yes it is. Maybe I’m in an area with a lot of demand, but I can make that in 4 days (working the maximum 12 hour shifts in California).


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

KR23 said:


> Yes it is. Maybe I’m in an area with a lot of demand, but I can make that in 4 days (working the maximum 12 hour shifts in California).


I dont know that 1k a week in CA is really considered a liveable wage if you're paying $5 for gas and 2,000 for rent / utilities.

I think he meant 1k a week in NOT California


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I think if you work 7 days on 2-3 apps, you can come close on average but not consistently.
> 
> 140-150 a day is basically what you're saying. Although some days you make 250, also some days you make pretty much nothing
> 
> I guess if you worked 12 hours every day you'll probably be around 1k a week.


Market dependent.

Thursday through Monday. 

Thousand bucks would be a slow week in my region.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> No, and it wouldn't be worth it anyway. That would require a LOT of hustling. Maybe you could hit that by combining delivery and rideshare, but you're still talking about a ton of working hours. You would barely have time to shower. Plus, you'd be spending a lot of money.


OP is delivering food on a bicycle.

Don't think rideshare is an option unless OP's vehicle is a rickshaw.


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

KR23 said:


> Yes it is. Maybe I’m in an area with a lot of demand, but I can make that in 4 days (working the maximum 12 hour shifts in California).


12 hours is too much in Los Angeles...traffic is horrific...gas astronomical...


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I know with a lot of situations going on right now, it’s been difficult for almost everyone. But I’m still doing my best to stay optimistic about it.
> 
> My question is are you or is it still possible to make at least $1000 per week by delivering food?
> 
> ...


What city ? Do you have a car?


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

KR23 said:


> Yes it is. Maybe I’m in an area with a lot of demand, but I can make that in 4 days (working the maximum 12 hour shifts in California).


I beg to differ


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Is it still possible to make at least 1K in a week?.
make or keep $1k..thats the problem always gross #'s on here*


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Don't think rideshare is an option unless OP's vehicle is a rickshaw.


Or a bike with pegs on the back.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I do between $1200-1400 each week just on DD.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> I do between $1200-1400 each week just on DD.


How many customers...I did local mom and pop cash 40 a night 40 miles all close $1500 week always.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> How many customers...I did local mom and pop cash 40 a night 40 miles all close $1500 week always.


I do that in about 65-70 orders each week. I cherry pick. Last night, I didn't leave my house until 6:50pm to do a $25 seafood order. It paid me $40. I then immediately got a $26 sushi order and two other good paying orders. I made $110 in my first two hours last night.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> I do that in about 65-70 orders each week. I cherry pick. Last night, I didn't leave my house until 6:50pm to do a $25 seafood order. It paid me $40. I then immediately got a $26 sushi order and two other good paying orders. I made $110 in my first two hours last night.


You had me until this! $1500 per week would require hustling. On only 70 orders you’d have to average over $22 per delivery! Not seeing it. You’d have to post a weeks results for that to be believable. Not just a few unicorns.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> You had me until this! $1500 per week would require hustling. On only 70 orders you’d have to average over $22 per delivery! Not seeing it. You’d have to post a weeks results for that to be believable. Not just a few unicorns.


Where did you come up with $1500 a week? I said between $1200-1400. $1200 would be about $17 per order, very easy to do here in Colorado. $1400 would be $20 average.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> You had me until this! $1500 per week would require hustling. On only 70 orders you’d have to average over $22 per delivery! Not seeing it. You’d have to post a weeks results for that to be believable. Not just a few unicorns.


Here's a typical night for me. $151, 7 orders. $21 average. It's not hard to do. Just realized it didn't catch the last order which was for $33.79. Sorry if you live in a crappy area where this doesn't happen.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well imho working for a mom and pop no dispatch distance. Very small driving distance . Leaving store with 10 orders. Min. Car repairs. Can do in a new car. Sundays are $500 every sunday
But longer hours. 8no these tips of $30 on a $34 order are not real to most drivers. We do 1 10 order run. As much as $50 for 30 mins many 7 hour nights are $200 to $300 night. 20 years as second job. Not anymore. Covid tips were sick $$$'


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Here's another typical night, again 7 deliveries. You see a pattern here?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> Here's a typical night for me. $151, 7 orders. $21 average. It's not hard to do. Just realized it didn't catch the last order which was for $33.79. Sorry if you live in a crappy area where this doesn't happen.


You must have found the one place where it does because I've never seen back to back $30 tips not on doordash anyways.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You must have found the one place where it does because I've never seen back to back $30 tips not on doordash anyways.


I live in a great state. It's been this way since January of 2020. One Friday, I accepted a Boston Market order that paid me $168. I drove to Colorado Springs to do that one, it was a scheduled drive order. Got back to Denver at about 1pm, did three orders for about $70. That night, went back out and total for the day was just about $370. This is why I haven't done any UE deliveries since February. I don't need it.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

No it's not possible to earn $1000 per week on bicycle. The reason is that if you average $1.25 per mile doing deliveries you would have to pedal 800 miles each week and if you average $2.00 per mile that is 500 miles per week. That is alot of miles and I doubt your Lance Armstrong.

If you really need money do what my great nephew does. He works part time at 4 different fast food restaurants about 80 to 90 hours per week and he makes over $1000 per week.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

ThanksUber said:


> No it's not possible to earn $1000 per week on bicycle. The reason is that if you average $1.25 per mile doing deliveries you would have to pedal 800 miles each week and if you average $2.00 per mile that is 500 miles per week. That is alot of miles and I doubt your Lance Armstrong.
> 
> If you really need money do what my great nephew does. He works part time at 4 different fast food restaurants about 80 to 90 hours per week and he makes over $1000 per week.


That's the worst idea or advice that I've ever heard.

If you want to work 80 or 90 hours a week then you work at the same job so you get 40 to 50 hours of overtime plus benefits.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> I live in a great state. It's been this way since January of 2020. One Friday, I accepted a Boston Market order that paid me $168. I drove to Colorado Springs to do that one, it was a scheduled drive order. Got back to Denver at about 1pm, did three orders for about $70.


No wonder you make so much. All the customers have the munchies.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That's the worst idea or advice that I've ever heard.
> 
> If you want to work 80 or 90 hours a week then you work at the same job so you get 40 to 50 hours of overtime plus benefits.


Well tell me what you would do? You can't get 40 hours working fast food maybe if your lucky 30 hours. They won't hire full time because they don't want to pay benefits. It's different now because people are lazy. When I was young in the 1960s you worked 2 jobs and bought and paid for a house in cash. Now in 2022 working a life suck job 40 to 50 hours and having nothing to show for it. No thanks.

Maybe the op should buy a nice car for 10k to 30k move out of his parents house and drive PAX around since it pay 2x to 3x more then food delivery anyway.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Just saw that there op is on a bike. No $1000 per week for you.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

ThanksUber said:


> Well tell me what you would do? You can't get 40 hours working fast food maybe if your lucky 30 hours. They won't hire full time because they don't want to pay benefits. It's different now because people are lazy. When I was young in the 1960s you worked 2 jobs and bought and paid for a house in cash. Now in 2022 working a life suck job 40 to 50 hours and having nothing to show for it. No thanks.
> 
> Maybe the op should buy a nice car for 10k to 30k move out of his parents house and drive PAX around since it pay 2x to 3x more then food delivery anyway.


I mean working fast food is a bad idea period, before you even factor in the shitty hours.

There's no point in working a bunch of hourly jobs combined when you could find a job that offers overtime.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> There's no point in working a bunch of hourly jobs combined when you could find a job that offers overtime.


But what about when they stop offering overtime?


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I mean working fast food is a bad idea period, before you even factor in the shitty hours.
> 
> There's no point in working a bunch of hourly jobs combined when you could find a job that offers overtime.


I agree but sometimes you don't have that freedom. 

My great nephew worked for the keystone pipeline that president Biden shut down. He has alot of bills a house payment a truck payment a car payment and he has alot of responsibility with a wife and 3 kids. Not a lot of demand for an unskilled pipe prep operator in the real world. He works hard and long hours because that's how it has to be. He is also going to college and supporting his wife that also works when the kids are in school.

Sometimes you do what needs to be done because you have no other options.

The good thing about working more than 1 job is that if one employer cuts your hours you pickup a few more from one of the other employers.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> View attachment 653150


Once again no need to post a string of earnings, we all have great nights.

What sounds too good to be true is the WEEK total for just 70 deliveries. A simple weekly summary will do.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ordinarily hours may be harder to come by and especially in a recession people are taking whatever hours they can.

Lately however almost every place there is has been unable to find anyone to fill all the positions so I've seen all kinds of overtime being offered.

Even Amazon has been paying 15 to $35 an hour depending on if you work in the warehouse or as a contractor, so I wouldn't see any benefit to working a ton of hours for $10-15 in this environment.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Once again no need to post a string of earnings, we all have great nights.
> 
> What sounds too good to be true is the WEEK total for just 70 deliveries. A simple weekly summary will do.


You'll have to wait for this week to end. I pretty much took February and March off to get ready for surgery that I had in March and didn't get back until Sunday. My app only shows earnings from February on so I really have nothing. I think I only worked 2-3 days each week the last two months. I'm on track this week to do at least $1200.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Even Amazon has been paying 15 to $35 an hour depending on if you work in the warehouse or as a contractor, so I wouldn't see any benefit to working a ton of hours for $10-15 in this environment.


You really want to work for them? They only give five minute lunch breaks and employees aren't allowed to use the bathroom during their shifts.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I know with a lot of situations going on right now, it’s been difficult for almost everyone. But I’m still doing my best to stay optimistic about it.
> 
> My question is are you or is it still possible to make at least $1000 per week by delivering food?
> 
> ...


Outstanding job !
Don't be so concerned about making 1000 dollars just make as much as you can.
It's really nice to hear from a young person so ambitious.
Keep up the good work and be safe.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> Outstanding job !
> Don't be so concerned about making 1000 dollars just make as much as you can.
> It's really nice to hear from a young person so ambitious.
> Keep up the good work and be safe.


Appreciate it! This week so far hasn’t been the best


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Appreciate it! This week so far hasn’t been the best


Your going to school everytime you turn on your apps.
Learn what works and what doesn't.
There are going to be down days and weeks.
Just like there will be great and good ones.
Your business plan seems solid.
Good luck !


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> Your going to school everytime you turn on your apps.
> Learn what works and what doesn't.
> There are going to be down days and weeks.
> Just like there will be great and good ones.
> ...


Very true! I’ve done this for a year and i for sure can make good money even working for a little bit. It’s kind of discouraging when it’s slow


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Very true! I’ve done this for a year and i for sure can make good money even working for a little bit. It’s kind of discouraging when it’s slow


Idle time is tough especially when your on your bike.
I always bring busy work in my glove compartment.
I also have my TD Ameritrade account to keep up on the market.
Plus this forum.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> You'll have to wait for this week to end. I pretty much took February and March off to get ready for surgery that I had in March and didn't get back until Sunday. My app only shows earnings from February on so I really have nothing. I think I only worked 2-3 days each week the last two months. I'm on track this week to do at least $1200.


Keep in mind I don’t question the ability to make $1200 to $1400 in a week, but what sounds too good to-be true is in only 70 deliveries.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> View attachment 653150


I'll say upfront that I'm skeptical about your claim that the deliveries above are "typical".

How many miles and minutes are you averaging per order and per shift?

At least two of them have double-digit "base pay", which means DD wasn't getting any takers due to long distance, etc. How many miles and minutes were those two orders?

From coast to coast driver turnover is massive. DD drivers constantly complain about the dearth of good orders. But in your market good orders supposedly fall out of the sky like rain. 

Given your claims it's all the more surprising how unsaturated your market is with drivers. Word gets out fast, especially with social media, yet despite having a blanket full of delicious food, ants haven't swarmed your picnic.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Yeah sure. When you are having loud mouth on SNS and when they sees that you are great candidate to give you great trips to gain high earnings so you gonna spread news that you are making high earnings on various outlets then yeah.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Keep in mind I don’t question the ability to make $1200 to $1400 in a week, but what sounds too good to-be true is in only 70 deliveries.


I remember during the lockdown, someone posted that he made about $1480 or so on about 240 deliveries. I posted just about the same exact earnings that week and I did it in 79 deliveries. I never heard a reply back from him. I was also using the old version of the app that still showed the full payout so yeah, I waited patiently for those high paying orders just like I do today. That old app quit working a year ago in June. You have to realize that I sit there waiting for $15+ orders all night. Most nights I make my money on doing only orders $20+ and some nights, I did only orders $25+, yes they send me those since I'm on the large order program and I am also eligible to do drive orders. Some of those pay $40+. I've made $200 on Saturdays just doing 2-3 drive orders. I'll try and find some screenshots where I did $1400 in only 70 orders or so.

I've been really lazy this year and have taken a lot of time off. This week I've been trying to push myself to get back into it but I took tonight off. I'm used to working 7 days since I quit my job and started doing DD full time. I was doing $1400+ each and every week for the past two years until I sold my house in October. I took March 30th through last Saturday off for surgery and started back on Sunday. I need to get back to doing my 11am-10pm daily shifts again.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Keep in mind I don’t question the ability to make $1200 to $1400 in a week, but what sounds too good to-be true is in only 70 deliveries.


Also, this is what I made so far this week, far below what I'm used to but I made that in 14 deliveries, that's $22 average per delivery and like I said, I've been lazy. Dash time is high because I frequently start a dash at 7am in case I get anything but I don't go out to dash until 5pm so it's all wasted time.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Keep in mind I don’t question the ability to make $1200 to $1400 in a week, but what sounds too good to-be true is in only 70 deliveries.


Here's a good one I found. $1224 in 65 deliveries.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> Here's a good one I found. $1224 in 65 deliveries.


That makes alot more sense because you were online for over 87 hours. That's what I would make if I stayed online that much and cherry picked. 14 an hour before expenses.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That makes alot more sense because you were online for over 87 hours. That's about what I would make if I stayed online that much and cherry picked. 14 an hour before expenses.


A lot of those hours though were spent at home. I have always started dashes as soon as I wake up at around 7am in case I get anything worth doing that early. Most days though, I didn't;t leave until 11am. I would come home at 7-8pm and keep my dash running until midnight or so. That's why so many hours.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

If on bike it is a hard no unless maybe New York City or San Fran but places like H-Town it is no!!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> A lot of those hours though were spent at home. I have always started dashes as soon as I wake up at around 7am in case I get anything worth doing that early. Most days though, I didn't;t leave until 11am. I would come home at 7-8pm and keep my dash running until midnight or so. That's why so many hours.


That's exactly what I do. But there are days where I get paused or dash ended so many times or otherwise kicked off with no notification at all that I force stop the app.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Not where I live. DD has been running $3 promos like crazy, yet the offers still suck. People are trying to cut back. But do theycut back on delivery? Nooooooo. Just the tips.

Eff ‘em. They can get their own food. Penny-pinchers.

This really disgusts me.Most of us need tocut back something. But tips?!?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

on the string of earnings.....how many miles are you putting in. seems those would all be high mile deliveries...it seems by the offers they would be long distance. hardly ever see anything over 10 with tip in my market


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

smithers54 said:


> on the string of earnings.....how many miles are you putting in. seems those would all be high mile deliveries...it seems by the offers they would be long distance. hardly ever see anything over 10 with tip in my market


7-8 miles usually.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Not where I live. DD has been running $3 promos like crazy, yet the offers still suck. People are trying to cut back. But do theycut back on delivery? Nooooooo. Just the tips.
> 
> Eff ‘em. They can get their own food. Penny-pinchers.
> 
> This really disgusts me.Most of us need tocut back something. But tips?!?


With all these $3 peak pays and orders still $5.25, it seems like DD is promoting to customers “Don’t worry about tipping, we’ve got you covered tonight”


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Toby2 said:


> With all these $3 peak pays and orders still $5.25, it seems like DD is promoting to customers “Don’t worry about tipping, we’ve got you covered tonight”


Yup. It’s pissing me off. Total waste of time.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That makes alot more sense because you were online for over 87 hours. That's what I would make if I stayed online that much and cherry picked. 14 an hour before expenses.


This is what most guys dont consider working a million hours at house online is still working


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Toby2 said:


> With all these $3 peak pays and orders still $5.25, it seems like DD is promoting to customers “Don’t worry about tipping, we’ve got you covered tonight”


I think it's because all the uber, lyft and grubhub drivers are all signing onto DD when there's bonuses. Then you will only get a call if you are already at the pickup, or it is bad weather or some other event.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Keep in mind I don’t question the ability to make $1200 to $1400 in a week, but what sounds to good to be true is in only 70 deliveries.





Hexonxonx said:


> I remember during the lockdown, someone posted that he made about $1480 or so on about 240 deliveries. I posted just about the same exact earnings that week and I did it in 79 deliveries. I never heard a reply back from him. I was also using the old version of the app that still showed the full payout so yeah, I waited patiently for those high paying orders just like I do today. That old app quit working a year ago in June. You have to realize that I sit there waiting for $15+ orders all night. Most nights I make my money on doing only orders $20+ and some nights, I did only orders $25+, yes they send me those since I'm on the large order program and I am also eligible to do drive orders. Some of those pay $40+. I've made $200 on Saturdays just doing 2-3 drive orders. I'll try and find some screenshots where I did $1400 in only 70 orders or so.
> 
> I've been really lazy this year and have taken a lot of time off. This week I've been trying to push myself to get back into it but I took tonight off. I'm used to working 7 days since I quit my job and started doing DD full time. I was doing $1400+ each and every week for the past two years until I sold my house in October. I took March 30th through last Saturday off for surgery and started back on Sunday. I need to get back to doing my 11am-10pm daily shifts again.


I took a year off until I got my 2nd vaccine.
It was hard to get back to pre pandemic hours.


Ms. Mercenary said:


> Yup. It’s pissing me off. Total waste of time.
> [/QUOr





Ms. Mercenary said:


> Yup. It’s pissing me off. Total waste of time.


Wouldn't it be nice to run national commercials stating how drivers rely on tips.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> This is what most guys dont consider working a million hours at house online is still working


So I was working for the three hours I was sleeping after I started a dash this morning?


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

*Friendly tip to OP:* Try it and get your own figures. As you'll eventually learn 99.9% of figures on the internet are by people who somehow don't know why net, gross, tips, fuel(not to mention depreciation and maintanance, but let's be nice and keep it simple for those who want quick yes/no) are factors, and will just post fake or summary figures that reflect positivly or poorly based on what market they were in and how hard they ran.

... Universal rule in all markets: 0600-1600(6AM-4PM) if you want to see the most a market can make. There will be bad days, so average it by week or month.

*I do know markets that you use to lose money in are now profitable, but by how much you need adult level breakdowns of time, cost, and gross... You ARE NOT going to get that on the internet or even by asking someone out in public who does it...*


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> With all these $3 peak pays and orders still $5.25, it seems like DD is promoting to customers “Don’t worry about tipping, we’ve got you covered tonight”


In all likelihood DD simply reduces the payouts when there's peak pay, so drivers end up with little to no additional pay.


----------



## DerekForReal (9 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Market dependent.
> 
> Thursday through Monday.
> 
> Thousand bucks would be a slow week in my region.


Where's YOUR REGION????


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

DerekForReal said:


> Where's YOUR REGION????


Southern California.

The land of LOP and prop. 22.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Updating about my progress. The week of 4/18-4/24, I did 567 just Uber eats. Although I didn't make 1K as I planned, I did better than I thought. Also, Wednesday and Thursday was dead AF. Online for 20 hours so 25 per hour. Better than me working most full time jobs out where I live


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Well yeah and you get free exercise, on a bike.

I could have done it when I was 20 but wouldn't now.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Updating about my progress. The week of 4/18-4/24, I did 567 just Uber eats. Although I didn't make 1K as I planned, I did better than I thought. Also, Wednesday and Thursday was dead AF. Online for 20 hours so 25 per hour. Better than me working most full time jobs out where I live


It's always good to set your goals high.
That way even if you fall short you still did well.
Congratulations on a very good week !


----------

